# Applying



## Puurque (29 Jul 2011)

Hello everyone! I can't figure out how to delete posts, so you can skip to post #3

I am looking to get a bit of confirmation about whether or not I'm on the right track. First  of all, I'm told that if I want to get in for September 2012, I need to apply by September 2011. I want to make sure that information is correct at least.
Anywho, I've been going through reading as much as I can and learning everything I could to make sure my application will be spot on, but I was hoping someone could give me a quick bullet-form about what they had to go through, and what information they gathered so I can make sure I've dotted my i's and crossed my t's. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Michael OLeary (29 Jul 2011)

Google and reading the pages at the Recruiting website are a good first step:

http://www.forces.ca/en/page/paideducation-96#intro



> The application deadline to ROTP is in January for Basic Officer Training in July and admission the following September.



There are many personal experiences related in these forums, if you spend some time browsing you'll find the answers to many of your questions, including many you haven't thought of yet.


----------



## Puurque (29 Jul 2011)

I realize now that this post is a rather vague request. So I'll try and be more specific.

I'm concerned about lacking knowledge on the military side of things. I'm concerned they will ask me about a bunch of military terms or history of the school that I might not have prepared and am worried I'm being too paranoid, etc. My academics are doing pretty well, my sports are doing well, and at the risk of sounding obnoxious, I think my extra-curriculars are decent as well. I guess I'm asking for someone to answer the question...

"When you were filling out your application to the RMC, which requirements or processes worried you this most?"

Hope this makes it easier to answer.


----------



## Michael OLeary (29 Jul 2011)

Puurque said:
			
		

> Hope this makes it easier to answer.



See my first response.


----------



## Puurque (29 Jul 2011)

I was writing the reply as you posted. Sorry. 
Thanks again for the direction.


----------



## canada94 (29 Jul 2011)

Puurque said:
			
		

> I was writing the reply as you posted. Sorry.
> Thanks again for the direction.



These few thread's contained answers to almost every question I could think up in my head, and I am sure that they will answer some of yours.

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/92302.0.html - ***my personal fav***

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/88110.0.html - application potential length

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/88248.0.html - RMC


----------

